# Call Of Duty 4 Problem...



## martynball (Apr 28, 2007)

I have got this problem with the call of duty 4 demo for pc. When i try to run the game this error shows.











----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 2.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


----------



## martynball (Apr 28, 2007)

hello. people, help me please.


----------



## Gankthis (Nov 16, 2007)

martynball said:


> I have got this problem with the call of duty 4 demo for pc. When i try to run the game this error shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are your drivers updated to latest?


----------



## martynball (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, i have just updated it and its still says the same thing...


----------



## Gankthis (Nov 16, 2007)

What videocard do you have?


----------



## martynball (Apr 28, 2007)

Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family that is integrated graphics. i doubt it will play cod4.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

is this a lagit game file?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> is this a lagit game file?


the error says a vertex shader problem.his video doesnt support vertex shader.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yes i know that it supports pixel 2.0 but vertex 0


----------



## martynball (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the help.


----------



## depressionis (Dec 1, 2007)

I have the same problem with it but mine says this 

----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 22 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 0.0
Vertex shader version is 0.0
Video card or driver doesn't accelerate transform and lighting.
Video card or driver doesn't support high-quality polygon offset.
Video card or driver doesn't support the required stencil operations.
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

PLZ HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Your not going to play the game with no pixel or vertex shaders... if it is a desktop look at a better video card.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

alot of these newer games coming out.your not going to be able to play with low end video cards,and integrated graphics.


----------



## depressionis (Dec 1, 2007)

so i need a new video card?


----------



## depressionis (Dec 1, 2007)

Field	Value
Video Adapter Properties	

Chip Type	Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

depressionis said:


> so i need a new video card?


yes a new video card will be needed.


----------



## firedragon0074 (Dec 15, 2007)

so i need a new video card?can update driver to fix it if i dont want to buy a new wan..or got other way?i am using video card Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family ?this card cant support many games wan i think!


----------



## depressionis (Dec 1, 2007)

well from what i know of is that dell sucks lol... they didnt give me the best stuf, and my computer said i cant play world of warcraft Burning Crusade but i can... sooooooo firedragon go here to find the games your computer can play http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## depressionis (Dec 1, 2007)

CPU
Minimum: Pentium III or Athlon equivalent
You Have: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz PASS 
CPU Speed
Minimum: 800 MHz
You Have: 2.79 GHz PASS 
System RAM
Minimum: 512 MB
You Have: 510.0 MB PASS 
Operating System
Minimum: Windows ME/2000/XP
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) PASS 
Video Card
Minimum: 32 MB 3D graphics card with Hardware Transform & Lighting (NVIDIA GeForce2+)
You Have: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller (Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller) PASS 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 32 MB , You have - 96.0 MB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 


Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.4396 FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
DirectX Version
Minimum: 9.0c (included)
You Have: 9.0c PASS 
Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.1.2535.0 FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
Free Disk Space
Minimum: 6 GB
You Have: 37.8 GB PASS


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the amount of ram your integrated video has IS NOT RELEVANT.when it doesnt support required features like vertex shading for the game to play!


----------



## Daisy_Duck (Dec 21, 2007)

hi, am I right here? I need some help too please, got following error report when trying to run call of duty 4 on my laptop:

----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
----- R_Init -----
Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
Pixel shader version is 1.4
Vertex shader version is 1.1
Video card or driver doesn't support separate alpha blend, glow will be disabled.


Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support separate alpha blend, glow will be disabled.


hm, me thinking it runs then just no glow in it, but wrong, nothing happens at all. any ideas? Please???ty all and merry x-mas


----------



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm depressed because I have an low-end integrated video chip in my laptop. And my PC is unfunctionable and unworthy of UT3 or COD4


----------



## jow112 (Dec 26, 2007)

hi i cote problems 2
it says:

Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support alpha blending.

plz help me

and an merry x-mis


----------



## Seattle120185 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey I am having the same problem as martynball but I have a 128MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8400M GS video card. Is there anything i can download to get the game to play? let me know, thanks


----------



## MUZAQMAN (Nov 25, 2007)

I would look into a new video card! Upgrade seems to be apparent here.

Good Luck!


----------



## MUZAQMAN (Nov 25, 2007)

Seattle120185 said:


> Hey I am having the same problem as martynball but I have a 128MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8400M GS video card. Is there anything i can download to get the game to play? let me know, thanks


Did you update the drivers for the video card?:4-dontkno

Give that a try


----------



## Seattle120185 (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah i updated the drivers and it didn't work. it seems that this game is only accessible to top end video cards, even though my specs fit the requirements for the game. i just bought a new laptop with a decent video card and i find it hard to believe that i cant even run the game (not even at a slow rate).


----------



## jt741 (Jan 5, 2008)

CoD 4 runs great for about 5 minutes, then the lags terribly. Drivers are all updated, and power supply is the latest and greatest. Here's my specs: System Specification---1/5/2008 6:16:39 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2 

Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.11 

Memory (RAM) 2048 MB 

CPU AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ 

CPU Speed 3512.9 MHz 

Sound card SoundMAX HD Audio 

Display Adapters NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD 

Screen Resolution 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit 



Network Adapters NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport | TP-LINK 11b/g Wireless Adapter #2 - Packet Scheduler Miniport 

CD / DVD Drives D: HL-DT-STDVDRRW GWA-4161B | E: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1912 



COM Ports COM1 

LPT Ports LPT1 

Mouse 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present 

Hard Disks C: 34.5GB | F: 34.5GB 

Hard Disks - Free C: 1.3GB | F: 6.5GB 

USB Controllers 2 host controllers. 

Firewire (1394) Not Detected 



Manufacturer Phoenix Technologies, LTD 

Product Make System Product Name 



AC Power Status OnLine 

BIOS Info ATAT COMPATIBLE 021407 Nvidia 42302e31 

Time Zone Eastern Standard Time 

Battery No Battery 

Motherboard ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-E 

Modem Not detected 

Power supply is the latest and greatest, so that's not it. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## LPaddict (Jan 11, 2008)

ahm....... i have the same problem but i have an Nvidia fx 5500 ...... latest drivers and it has 256mb memory and i have the problem with the separate alpha blending and one of my friends has the same pc and he made it work pls help me i dont get it ..... maybe theres a setting ?? or somethin ?? i don't know pls help :4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Jonathan135 (Jan 20, 2008)

i had the same error you had in those screenshots at the top of the page
my video card is

Generic PnP Monitor on Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chispet Family

i'm ysing a HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop.

(Windows Vista) 

Would it work if i do anything or do i have to buy a new video card?


----------



## kingarthurhk (Jan 21, 2008)

I just purchased Call of Duty 4.

I have an Intel Core Duo Chip at 3.0ghz
8 gigs of RAM
500 gig hard drive
Nvidia 7800 vid card
and XP 64

When I attempt to load the game the installer stops and gives me error 1719 which I cannot locate on the activision tech site. Is there some patch or something I can do to get this game to install? Thanks,

Arthur


----------



## Dark Reo (May 16, 2008)

So bad I juz bought CoD4 and then got error of video card or drive problem. T_T


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

@ Seattle120185 (if you're still following this thread) - the laptop versions of the graphics cards are often different from their PC counterparts so that could be your problem. 

@ jt741 - What settings are you trying to run the game at? Also, going by the stat's you've posted, your HDD is too full. Windows needs a minimum of 15% of the total drive space to function properly. 

@ LPaddict - Your card isn't officially supported by the game so I don't think there's much you can do. If your friend got it to work, maybe he can assist you as well. 

@ Jonathan135 - same goes for you, but since you're using a laptop, I don't know how fiddly it will be to actually update the video card. I also just had a quick check of your system specs and your processor doesn't meet the minimum requirements. It needs a dual 1.8, you've got (i think) a dual 1.6.

@ Arthur - double posting is against forum rules :smile: http://www.techsupportforum.com/gam...pport/213677-call-duty-4-windows-xp-64-a.html

@ Dark Reo - We'll need more information than that. System specs and a description of the problems at the very least. 

@ Everyone - Friendly reminder. Please *do not* hi-jack threads, it makes it harder to keep track of the problem and offer solutions as not all solutions will be the same. Threads on TSF are user based, rather than problem based. If you think you're problem is the same as the original poster's, simply subscribe to the thread and follow it that way.


----------



## luxuning (May 7, 2008)

Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data.

update your video card the Call Of Duty request high performance video card.


----------



## chippy771 (Jun 21, 2008)

martynball said:


> Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family


What about intel pentium dual core processor E2160???:4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

They are two different things.


----------



## Marine1000 (Jun 21, 2008)

I've got a similiar problem. It says something like the video card or driver didn't fit alpha blend, so the glow will be disabled. When I try to play it, it won't go. It just shows that on the console and doesn't run. I think it is becasue I don't have the right video card or driver, but I'm not totally sure. If that is true, could you tell me what kind of video card, I would need to play it. If you need the entire message that comes up, I can give it to you. I paid $50.00 for it and I can't return it. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Marine, welcome to TSF. 

Could you tell us what video card you have, along with your other system specifications. 

Best way would be to go to : http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

Select Call of Duty 4 from the drop down list then click 'Can you run it' 

The site will scan your computer and tell you which components need upgrading. It will also list what you currently have, post these back there.


----------



## Eligos (Aug 25, 2008)

dude, let me tell you that unfortunately, your video card does not support that, you need to get a good graphics accelerator, otherwise playing COD4 will not be possible, I was only able to paly it using an NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS pci express 256mb, that's the only way I could manage to play such a good FPS in windows. some really sick nerd wrote an emulator to play it in LINUX Ubuntu later on but that's another story.


----------



## osnasim (May 9, 2011)

guys i have found a solution for this problem and you dont want to buy a ne graphics card
first download swift shader from here
SwiftShader | TransGaming Inc - Broadening the Playing Field
now extract the files from the zip file to your call of duty 4 installation path
now the problem is fixed!!!!


----------



## burhan26 (May 23, 2011)

i have this problem that says my video card does not support ubyte4n vertex data....my video card is intel(r) 82945g express chipset family

please hep me with this stuff....i am a noob at it.....it'll be highly appreciated...thank you in advance...

could you tel me which video card should i buy for cod4...i currently have intel(r) 82945g express chipset family...thanks


----------

